# Error 403 bei allen Seiten nach Plesk Update auf 8.3



## outsidaa (17. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe gestern Abend meinen Root Server mit Suse 9.3 und Plesk 8.1 auf 8.3 geupdatet.

Jetzt bekomme ich bei all meinen Seiten eine "Zugriff verweigert" Meldung im Browser, Error 403.

Habe was dazu gefunden

http://forum.swsoft.com/showthread.php?t=50163

habe das gleiche Problem, nur wenn ich die Lösung angehe, bekomme ich die MEldung 


```
h1057932:/ # /usr/local/psa/admin/sbin/websrvmng -a -v
websrvmng: Unable to open file /srv/www/vhosts/backpackerpoint.com/conf/httpd.include.new for writing: No such file or directory

System error 2: No such file or directory
websrvmng: Unable to open file /srv/www/vhosts/backpackerpoint.com/conf/httpd.include.new for writing: No such file or directory

System error 2: No such file or directory
```
In meinem putty. 

backpackerpoint.com steht bei mir auch noch in Plesk drin. Wenn ich versuche den Kunden oder nur die Domain zu löschen, bekomme ich in Plesk die Fehlermeldung:


```
Error: Unable to remove client: Unable to remove hosting: Unable to delete subdomain #2: Unable to delete SysUser: SysUser->systemRemove() failed: usermng failed: usermng: Unable to getpwnam for user movies
System error 2: No such file or directory
usermng: Error: invalid user 'movies'
System error 2: No such file or directory
```
Ich denke mal das Problem lässt sich mit oben genannter Lösung nur lösen wenn ich diesen backpackerpoint.com Kunden da rauskriege, den ich eh nicht brauche.
Hat jemand ne Idee wie ich ihn so löschen kann

Gruß

Adam


----------



## outsidaa (17. Februar 2008)

Hallo noch mal,

Lösung für das ganze gibt es dann hier:

http://forum.swsoft.com/showthread.php?p=199525&posted=1#post199525

Danke, bye


----------



## Sven Mintel (17. Februar 2008)

Moin,...

und Danke, dass du die Lösung hier gepostet hast, auch wenn dir keiner helfen konnte


----------

